# maple tree stump grindings turning grass yellow



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Stump grindings generally make the soil acidic. Lime will certainly help that. Two other things come to mind. Is the seed mixture you used the same as the rest of the lawn? If not, there could be your difference in color. Second, general use seed mixtures often contain blends of annual grasses and perennials. The annuals germinate and grow fast to hold the moisture and lock the soil in place until the slower growing perennials have a chance to grow and fiull in. After a year or so, the annuals die out, but the perennials should now be established. If the perennials never grew because of soil issues, the annuals may be dying out making it look yellow.

P.S. That's the best thing that could happen to a silver maple in my book. Had 7. Now have zero. Don't miss any of the filthy things or their miserable roots on top of the ground. :thumbup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Now M6....don't be so hard on the silver maples...they have their place in the tree world...some of my fondest child hood memories involve them...we must of had 30 of them when I grew up. That said I will not have any at my house!

Another avenue to consider besides the soil being acidic, is that the decaying chips/roots etc. will tie up the nitrogen in the soil. Hit that spot with some 10-10-10 fertilizer a couple of times this summer and again this fall when you do your fall feeding...I'd give it just a bit more time to come out of it...my money says it will....


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

RippySkippy said:


> Now M6....don't be so hard on the silver maples...they have their place in the tree world...some of my fondest child hood memories involve them...we must of had 30 of them when I grew up. That said I will not have any at my house!
> 
> Another avenue to consider besides the soil being acidic, is that the decaying chips/roots etc. will tie up the nitrogen in the soil. Hit that spot with some 10-10-10 fertilizer a couple of times this summer and again this fall when you do your fall feeding...I'd give it just a bit more time to come out of it...my money says it will....


 
There you have it!:yes:


----------

